# Low Nicotine E-juices



## LandyMan

Hi all,

I use a twisp cleoro, tried their twisp juices and quite like them, but very expensive. I also tried Liqua juices, but the 18mg is too strong for me (used to smoke Dunhill Infinite Lights). Any advice on which lower nicotine value juices to try.

I see you get 12, 9, and 6 mg nicotine juices, but the flavour ranges for the lower nicotine juices seem very limited.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Generally you can take it like this
6mg = infinite lights, less than a pack a day
9mg = infinite lights, pack a day or milds pack a day
12mg = Mild or lights, depending on how much you smoked
18 - your general filter cigs - Marlboro, Camel, etc.
24 - Same as above but someone that smoked more than a pack or someone that smoked stronger cigs pack a day
36 - 5 pack a day smoker and pipe in between - I've only ever read of one guy on Reddit that smokes this

Of course, depending on the device, coil etc. this might vary - the better the coil etc., the more nicotine it can deliver out of the same liquid, but above should be a good starting point and you can work from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

6mg is definitely a good way to go.

Have you tried Vapour Mountain range of juices? His entire range is available in 6mg if I am not mistaken. Premium juices at great prices.

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> I see you get 12, 9, and 6 mg nicotine juices, but the flavour ranges for the lower nicotine juices seem very limited.



You have come to the right place! Vapour Mountain is the way forward! @Oupa will make you 6mg Juices! Click on this link to see all the info!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

As far as I know twisp is around 9mg


----------



## Andre

@Silver said he spoke to the Director of Twisp. The latter told him the twisp juices are 18 mg. So, I would not go lower than 12 mg. Or go 18 mg and get some 0 mg to dilute to your taste. Yes, Vapour Mountain gets my vote as well.


----------



## Silver

Hi @LandyMan

Yes, as @Matthee said above, I spoke to Twisp and their regular strength juices are 18mg/ml. (they are 0.9mg per drop and 20 drops per ml).

If you like the Twisp liquids you can also try their homeopathic range which has zero nicotine. They have them in a few flavours. You could mix them with the regular strength juice to come out where it suits you. On cost, yes, Twisp juice is quite expensive.

I have also seen Liqua juices in 12mg. The vape shop in Melrose Arch carries quite a full range of Liqua and I saw 12mg strength Cuban Cigar Tobacco flavour there yesterday. This place carries most of the Liqua flavours in 18mg and in zero. So you can buy both and mix.

Definitely give Vapour Mountain a try. Their juices are superb in my opinion. Check out the juice reviews in the E-Liquid section of this forum. They do come in various strengths.

There are quite a few other juice manufacturers popping up all the time. Check out the ones listed under retailers on this forum as a good start.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed

LandyMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I use a twisp cleoro, tried their twisp juices and quite like them, but very expensive. I also tried Liqua juices, but the 18mg is too strong for me (used to smoke Dunhill Infinite Lights). Any advice on which lower nicotine value juices to try.
> 
> I see you get 12, 9, and 6 mg nicotine juices, but the flavour ranges for the lower nicotine juices seem very limited.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


@LandyMan just make sure that the liqua you have tried is infact the genuine liqua ,their are so many fakes on the market right now and very difficult to tell the difference.extremely small details that differentiate the fake from original.they also come in various strenghths ranging from zero to 24 mg .andvthe bright tobacco to me is the closest iv tasted to a leafy tobacco.the latest stock of liqua has a qr code at the bottom of each box.see www.goritchy.com for details 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

mohamed said:


> @LandyMan just make sure that the liqua you have tried is infact the genuine liqua ,their are so many fakes on the market right now and very difficult to tell the difference.extremely small details that differentiate the fake from original.they also come in various strenghths ranging from zero to 24 mg .andvthe bright tobacco to me is the closest iv tasted to a leafy tobacco.the latest stock of liqua has a qr code at the bottom of each box.see www.goritchy.com for details
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Bought the Liqua juice from vapeshop.co.za, recommended from the forum, so my money is on "real" Liqua 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

@LandyMan I buy one bottle of 18mg and one of 0mg in a particular flavour, and mix them to get the nic content I want - 50/50 gives you 9mg, 67/33 gives you 6mg, and so on. If you go too low for your particular needs, you'll find you're vaping more; then just go up again.

Vaping is very much a learning experience, and there's no easy way to rush things, but it's enjoyable while you're learning!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

